# Stevens Single Shot help



## scott30415 (Nov 9, 2014)

I picked up a a older Stevens 9478 12 ga. Single shot with a 36" barrel. There is a a ridge on the inside of the barrel about 1 1/2 from the end of the barrel. The ridge is uniform all the way around the inside and reduces the bore maybe  the thickness of a card the bore is clean and bright also . The guy I picked this gun up from said his dad was an avid competitor at turkey shoots. This just seemed a little pronounce for a choke. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## coop3r (Nov 9, 2014)

Just a ridge? Not threads?


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 9, 2014)

No threads


----------



## coop3r (Nov 9, 2014)

That model was only made from 1974 to 1985. It was available in only 3 shotgun calibers but they also made rifles with that model number as well. All single shot break barrels. The chokes were not changable. To tell what the factory choke is you have two options..

1: MIC. the inner barrel diameter.
2: check for a stamping on the barrel that has a number on it. Its usually 1-5. 5 means full choke. They also used "\"s and "*"s and "#" marks to indicate chokes.

Hope this helps.  Any questions I'll try to help ya.


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you Coop I am going to mic it but them tools are at work, I picked this and a .410 up for a steal the inside of both barrels look great and bright. The outsides need some TLC and the 12 was professionally tapped for a scope. I am just a sucker for making older stuff like this useful again if possible. Might try to get some pics up.


----------



## coop3r (Nov 10, 2014)

Anytime bud. I too love the older guns
 My personal take anywhere gun is a little old Winchester mod 37 that is also a 410. I simply love those 410s. I bought mine a couple if years back for 35.00 because it had a broken trigger. I made a new one and ceracoated the barrel flat black and refinished the woods on it. I best money I ever spent.


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a 410"in this trade also shoots great, woods good, inside of the barrel shiny and clean.but some mild pitting on the outside of the thicker part of the barrel. Was thinking about ceracoat after I clean and treat the pitting  to make sure it stops. Was wondering  if the ceracoat  would help fill-in the pitting. $100 for both in the trade.


----------



## jfinch (Nov 11, 2014)

Do you think it could have been Jug Choked?


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finch would that have been done on a early 80' shotgun


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 11, 2014)

Okay this 12 gauge mics .640 at the end, didn't believe that so I checked it with another mic. I am thinking this shotgun has been customized for turkey shoots which is what I was told it was used for.


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 27, 2014)

OK after some study on this I was hoping for an opinion from some Turkey shoot guys. I think the barrel has been sleeved with a .635 choke. Which with a 12 gauge is only safe for 7 1/2 shot and smaller. I was wanting to make a custom Turkey hunting gun, but now I am wondering if I might picked something up that is better off being sold to someone who attends and competes in turkey shoots.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 27, 2014)

Another option for the 36" bbl would be to have it threaded for screw in chokes and give it MORE versibility. I too, love "OLD" singles and double SxS's!


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 27, 2014)

this guy is located near you and specializes in turkey guns
http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 27, 2014)

Gaswamp thank you for the plug, I am about 20 minutes from Glenville I will be giving a call and will let them thread me a choke. I have done some. Nice krylon camo jobs for friend but this one is getting a duracoat finish. Heck I might start taking pics and do a start to finish post when I am done.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 28, 2014)

keep us updated, nothing like a single shot turkey gun.  Might top it with a Burris Fastfire as well.


----------

